# Laptop error message



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

A few months ago my Toshiba Satellite laptop began getting an error message, "explorer cannot access web page", or a message very similar. Okay the message and it would then exit explorer. I would reload the page and get the same error message. After a few attempts it would reload the page and work fine. Recently the error message has become more consisitent and is really getting to be a pain. I used the recovery disk to restore the laptop to "out of box", but it has not helped much, if at all.

Is the laptop going bad? Is it fixable? 

If it's fried, I'm thinking IPad or something in that area to replace it.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It could well be a problem with your Internet service.
Have you tested that via another device, reset the modem/router?


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried all that. The one thing I haven't tried, which was suggested by a guy here at work, is to change from Int Eplorer 8 to either Int Explorer 9 or 7. My laptop runs Vista and he thinks it could be having a conflict.

I'm going to try that when I get home. Hopefully it will solve it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you tried the Firefox or Safari browsers?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

braven said:


> Have you tried the Firefox or Safari browsers?


or Google Chrome?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

bigwad said:


> My laptop runs Vista and he thinks it could be having a conflict.


Some malware changes the LSPs on Windows machines. Others will hijack the HOSTS file.

If you're running Vista, you should at least have SP1 installed as well. If you haven't then you should not be given further access to computers


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Some malware changes the LSPs on Windows machines. Others will hijack the HOSTS file.
> 
> If you're running Vista, you should at least have SP1 installed as well. If you haven't then you should not be given further access to computers


lol I just spent around 12 - 14hrs (not counting a 10hr virus scan or 12 hrs for its 1st defrag) on my future sister-in-law's Gateway laptop with Vista (unsure if it had sp 1 but is fully updated now) on it. I would have told her this but she is mentally challenged, however I would like to leave harse words for her parents not monitering/updating this for her since they bought it (and take care of her).

Besides the Window's updates I un-installed numerous IE toolbars, weather Apps, removed virus's, & ran a registry cleaner. Accually not bad speed wise once cleaned it up, dual-core AMD + 4gb ram.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Hopefully you gave her a restricted User account for the future.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

I would recommend that all add-ins be turned off, and test that way.

Another thing that I can recommend is to reset IE defaults (under advanced tab in Internet Options) and also reset all settings.

One of these two should clear up your issue.

Michael.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

billsharpe said:


> or Google Chrome?


Chrome is where it's at! Then again I remember when Opera was popular :lol:


----------

